# My War against bodyfat begins! Keto Diet.



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

After lots of research and planning I have now developed my proper diet through lots of reading and advice giving (thx J1mmytt) and I've been experimenting this week with dieting fat and protein and no carbs and tbh I've never felt more great and energetic

Body info:

Height: 5 "11"

Weight: 166 lbs

BMI: 23.1

Bodyfat: 15%

LBM: 140 lbs

As you can see I have attached a PDF file off my diet plan. This will include 4 diet meal for different purposes. For example for first week *ONLY*

*Diet meal 1:* To jump start me into a ketosis state absorbing an estimate of 180g fat on a workout day (Heavy Lifting)

*Diet Meal 2:* To jump start me into ketosis state absorbing an estimate of 180g fat on a NON-workout day (Running for 45mins low intensity)

Once I've gotten used to ketosis diet my following diet is as follows: (PDF file)

And will be eating around 143-150g fat

*Training *

*Workout A:* Monday and Friday

Main exercises:

Superset 1

1a.Barbell standard deadlifts - 4 x 4, 5 x 4, 6 x 4

1b.Incline dumbbell presses - 4 x 6, 5 x 6, 6 x 6

Superset 2

2a.Renegade dumbbell rows - 3 x 8, 4 x 8, 5 x 8 (# of reps with each arm)

2b.Weighted dips - 3 x 8, 4 x 8, 5 x 8

One arm swings - 2 x 20 with each arm

*Workout B:* Wednesday

Main exercises:

Superset1

1aDumbbell squat & press - 3 x 6, 4 x 6, 5 x 6

1b.Weighted chin-ups (supinated grip) - 3 x 6, 4 x 6, 5 x 6

Superset 2

2a.Dumbbell step-ups - 3 x 8, 4 x 8, 5 x 8 (with each leg)

2b.Pushups variations - 3 x 10, 4 x 10, 5 x 10

Next week the cycle changes to Workout "B" twice a week and everything is heavy lifting and full concentration with breathing and pressing my core

My non workout days I've decided to do low intensity run to hit the 65% mark, as I've read it is the most efficient way of burning fat during Keto.

Currently I am taking ECY twice a day and I love it! I will be taking it for another 2 weeks same dosage and then hold 1 week rest from the dosage. Once Easter holidays starts on the 18th of April I will be going home for 2 weeks and there I will start taking ECY three times daily and might include Aspirin (ECAY) just to lowered my BP. I will also being doing fasted cardio 30-45mins in the morning so in those 2 weeks I should lose some extra body fat 

This is my diet and plan for the next 8-10 weeks! I am hoping to get 10% body fat around June and I would greatly appreciate if anyone had any comments about my war against my body fat!! I need my errors pointed out and I've spent a week reading and doing lots of researching to get this right.

I will also be posting my Carb loading diet and a cheat meal soon!!!

DK :lol:

Diet.pdf


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

more protein pal. reduce the fat intake in meals 2 and 6 and include some protein.

also dont necessarily go by a pre planned meal plan. your body will change a lot over the course of the diet. you may need to back off cardio, increase cardio, alter foods etc to work with your body composition so be prepared to do that.

good luck


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldnt really count the small protein amounts from things like avocado and broccoli there are no essential aminos in there. Your essential protein really comes to about 130g which isnt enough, i know i said about 1g per lb lean mass which is around 140 but it could be pushed up a little more, aim for 150g at least and as you get deeper into the diet reduce fat and increase protein but stay under your 500cal deficit.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments,

I will me adding some more protein and sticking to 180g fat whilst keeping my calories at 500 deficit for the first week. The week after I will reduce the fat slightly but still main a decent protein intake and have a 500 deficit, which I will follow for 2-3 weeks. After that I'll cut down on the fat and increase my protein. I will be switching on / off the cardio each week and my diet ofc.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

So last week I tested out Keto diet to sort out my protein and fats etc and in all fairness I enjoyed being on the diet, the energy I had from it was impressive.

Anyway, during the weekend I did a bit of carb up trying and didn't rly fancy it as I got bloated and tired all the time however I do feel more energetic now for workout. I've started today properly with my diet and will continue for two weeks without any carb up.

Will keep updates on progression comin!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Keep it up. But i wouldnt have carb loaded for the first week, save it for the second and watch out for the awesome pump the next day


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep, thats my plan  carb up 2nd week.

Just ordered some Fish oil and multi vitamins today, should come handy for my body.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

During this week I'm still running ECY dosage twice a day and I just injure my lower back, I have no idea how :S

I did deadlift Friday and there wasn't anything wrong until yesterday afternoon but I still went to the gym not training my back. So now I'm in bed barely being able to move  ****in GREAT!


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Little update;

My back is a bit better but I'm still unable to lift so I will continue to do 1 hour running low intensity everyday to sunday and then the following week I will up my ECY dosage and do running everyday and lifting 3 times weekly.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

After about 2 weeks of being on the keto diet I have lost about 6lbs and 1 inch around my waist. :thumb: :bounce:

Hopefully in the upcoming weeks my waist size will be lowered.

I've been running for about an hour since Thursday on low intensity and from 2moro I will get back on weight lifting and lower my running probably.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Good going matey


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, the results really pushed me more forward!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Don-karam said:


> Thanks, the results really pushed me more forward!


You should expect more of that, it just gets better  i never really could tell unless i looked back at pics, im obsessed i think i look at myself at least an hour a day in the mirror lol


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> You should expect more of that, it just gets better  i never really could tell unless i looked back at pics, im obsessed i think i look at myself at least an hour a day in the mirror lol


I can't wait to see more  I'm getting quite obsessed with looking and feeling. LOL (no ****) It's still a road ahead before I reach 10% BF but once I'm there am gonna switch to Clen I think just for the extra push.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Don-karam said:


> I can't wait to see more  I'm getting quite obsessed with looking and feeling. LOL (no ****) It's still a road ahead before I reach 10% BF but once I'm there am gonna switch to Clen I think just for the extra push.


clen can raise bg and push you out of keto...so take that on board, it deffo made me unable to stay under 5.6mmol.

You might be ok, but monitor your bg if you take it to check.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> clen can raise bg and push you out of keto...so take that on board, it deffo made me unable to stay under 5.6mmol.
> 
> You might be ok, but monitor your bg if you take it to check.


Well, it's just something that I considered but not 100% sure what I will take when I get down to 10%


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

I've done 2 weeks without carbs and had my carb up mid-friday to Saturday night and WHAT a pump  it was soooo good eating carbs, but I was constantly hungry. My girlfriend was worried because I just couldn't stop eating however I still managed to stay within my macros.

I weighted myself this morning and it seems that I've only lost 1lbs and lost another 1inch around my waist. This measurement was taking before anything was put into my stomach.

*THIS WEEK*

I will only workout Monday, Wednesday and Friday and I might do cardio after workouts but not 100% because I just want to let my body think nothing is happening and I'm off ECY for this week, so its all for my body to take a breather. Food wise, I will be lowering my calorie intake to around 1800-1900 with my protein intake slightly higher than fats.

*NEXT WEEK:*

I will be back home for Easter and go extremely all out for 2 weeks pushing myself to the limit. THIS MEANS:

Monday: Fasted cardio low intensity with supplement takings (ECAY, L-Glutamine, BCCA and L-Carnitine) 45mins before running

Later on in the day, weight lifting and finish with 20-45min cardio low intensity.

Tuesday: Fasted cardio with supplement takings (ECAY, L-Glutamine, BCCA, L-Carnitine) 45mins before running

Later on in the day, 1hr low intensity cardio.

Wednesday is Monday repeated and so on. :bounce:

Would very much appreciate views on my supplement takings. :thumb:

Think it would be too much to take?

Just an additional note; Should I count Fish Oil into my total calorie intake?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Yo looks like its going well dude, wheres the pictures ?


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

> Yo looks like its going well dude' date=' wheres the pictures ?  [/quote']
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Will post some pics around next week.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump*

Need opinions please.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

More people always jusmp on your threads and take more intrest with photos, well thats just my opinion, i no it to me it makes them far more intresting, to see if the fat is coming of , it inspires people to think WOW , lol,i ll follow this thread and maybe it will help me, then you get yout replies.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah mate deffo get some pics up before and progress ones, as JayJay says it gets peoples attention a lot more and also inspires others.

I know ive been keeping a close eye on J1mmyTT's progress and his pics have really set my mind on giving the Keto diet a go, in fact im really excited.

Will be on it myself around June so will be keeping an eye on your progress mate, good luck and im sure you will get the results you want.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Your both right, I will post pictures however I was stupid enough not to take one before, so I'll have to find a older pic that shows me in my fat state.

But I was more interested on opinions on the line of my supplement takings 

thx


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello again,

Its been almost a month since I've updated my journal and I've encountered some problems with my diet.

Stats before I started;

Waist 35 inches

Arm 14 inches

Neck 15 inches

Chest 40 inches

BF 15%

I weighed myself today and I was down to 154 lbs :no: but hadn't lost inches around my waist '32' and neck '15', however lost inches around my arm down to '12' and my chest '38'and looking in the mirror I still see some fat around on around my stomach area. So I am still lacking muscle definition in terms of losing fat in some areas and my BF is down to 13% according to calculations, which I don't understand, that's where abs should start coming out, right?

SO in conclusion it is obvious I have lost MUSCLES :sad: instead of mostly fat.

My exercise regime consisted of fasted cardio around 4-5 mph for 1 hour and later on during the day workout + 20min slow cardio. The following day still fasted cardio and later on just normal cardio either high or low intensity.

My Diet, well my maintenance was 2700 so dropped 500 in my early stages and few weeks later I lowered my fat intake but still kept protein to the normal ratio. atm I am down to 1800-1900 calories a day?

150-160g protein daily

120-122g of fat daily

So, the reason for my **** ups with my muscle loss, is it because I am eating to low calories daily and my protein intake is low? I am doing something wrong because I feel a lot smaller with muscles now and I am still strugglin with stomach fat. Every time I tense my abs I can't see the 6 pack but I can see the sides, if that gives sense. Another thing, I've recently found out my old protein was knocking me out of ketosis.

Currently the supplements I am on; ECY, L-Glutamine, BCAA, L-Carnitine and Whey.

I need some advice on what I am doing wrong, because I got about just over a month to improve myself and I really wanna do things right but never seem to when it comes to training and dieting. Atm I am on a two week keto as the energy I have for studying is very high.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Don-karam said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Its been almost a month since I've updated my journal and I've encountered some problems with my diet.
> 
> ...


Easy mate, you were obviosuly not carrying as much muscle on your arms and chest as you might have thought you were in reality, my arms and chest went down ever so slightly while dieting, its not unknown mate.

Don't get hung up about being in ketosis, Ive found high protein/moderate fats work well, with trace carbs here and there.

I think your cardio might be a tad high too, remember your already eating well under what your body needs to stay at the same weight. There's a fine line between not enough and too much.

Id stick to 45mins fasted cardio on a morning and aim for 5 meals with around 500kcals in each, thats 200kcals UNDER your maintnenace, and 45 mins cardio should burn 400-500kcals depending on intensity (which id keep at 125-135bpm, eating what you were coupled with all that cardio is asking for tissue loss IMO.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

****, I've realised that that I've calculated my stuff wrong. Because even though I was eating around 1800-1900 calories a day, I did not incorporate my training or cardio exercises to match my deficit. I have been doing it all wrong.

Fasted cardio I burn around 400-500 cals and later that day I would burn around 500-600 addition, so in general I have been giving myself around 800 calories a day. I did not calculate my training in my calorie intake.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Don-karam said:


> ****, I've realised that that I've calculated my stuff wrong. Because even though I was eating around 1800-1900 calories a day, I did not incorporate my training or cardio exercises to match my deficit. I have been doing it all wrong.
> 
> Fasted cardio I burn around 400-500 cals and later that day I would burn around 500-600 addition, so in general I have been giving myself around 800 calories a day. I did not calculate my training in my calorie intake.


Thats it dude, if you wanted, you could probably eat over maintenance (just slightly) and do the 2 cardio sessions and STILL be in a deficit.

You should see things improve that way.


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Back from some mind consulting 

After I figured out my errors and thanks to Jim78 I realised that I've started off quite wrong and my body gone into starvation mode and loss 5-6 lbs of muscles.

Anywho, I will be eating just over my maintenance and continue my workout twice a day and once I get into the ketosis "state" after three days, I will again reduce fats and increase protein.

My question here is, how far low should fat intake go down to? and how high should protein go to?

Here are some pics to show you my progress after just under 2 months.

Unfortunately, my before pic was taken last year June and over the summer I got up to 80kg of just pure crap. Spent 5grand last summer drinkin, partyin, holiday and eating. Guessin my bodyfat was around 17-18% then.

Just before I started this diet I was around 75kg with 15% BF

The new pics show me on 70kg with 13% BF

Thanks for the replies so far  Enjoy.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Well done on the pics mate, i can only dream of a waist like yours, you're obviously still young so more dense muscle will come with time but in my opinion you'd look great with 10 kilos of muscle added to ya, no man should be walking around with 12inch biceps...it just aint right!


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comment Buck, I can't wait to start adding some muscles, but first I rather have most of the fat gone before I start adding. So it will look better and less fatty


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

try reading about which supplements to take and for what reason in this book- THE BIBLE for CKD...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, will definitely be reading the book over the next few days


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

My carb up is making me tired all the time! I just want to sleep and not study at all 

Anywho, from 2moro I'm back on Keto diet again and this time I am eating a tiny bit over my maintenance and hopefully more belly fat will be targeted this time.


----------



## Flexcius (May 14, 2011)

Don-karam said:


> Back from some mind consulting
> 
> After I figured out my errors and thanks to Jim78 I realised that I've started off quite wrong and my body gone into starvation mode and loss 5-6 lbs of muscles.
> 
> ...


Nice progress with the pics mate, considering you've calculated your stuff wrong 

I'm new here and thinking about starting my own keto diet. I've read quite a few journals now and a lot of people seem to get impressive results.

Goob job so far, hope you get your calculations right this time. Good luck!


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments mate!

I rly did mess up but u learn from ur mistakes  I wish u good luck with u keto diet!


----------



## danjames (May 15, 2011)

j1mmytt said:


> Keep it up. But i wouldnt have carb loaded for the first week, save it for the second and watch out for the awesome pump the next day


i start work at 2am. i have bowl of granola with low fat yoghurt and a protein shake before i leave for work. is this carb breakfast good if im looking to cut up? its the only meal that has a lot of carbs in it. the rest of my diet is high protein, medium fat, minimal carbs


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

danjames said:


> i start work at 2am. i have bowl of granola with low fat yoghurt and a protein shake before i leave for work. is this carb breakfast good if im looking to cut up? its the only meal that has a lot of carbs in it. the rest of my diet is high protein, medium fat, minimal carbs


Are you referring to Keto diet? For a carb up day I guess it would seem fine the breakfast, but during the week on keto there shouldn't be carbs.

But I am not the best one to seek advice from


----------

